

Is Google Wave Evil? (or the importance of a decentralized Wave ecosystem) - swannodette
http://www.shiftspace.org/2009/05/29/is-google-wave-evil/
On the importance of expanding the coming Wave ecosystem and how it affects the open source project, ShiftSpace (I'm one of the lead developers)
======
stcredzero
Another rule of thumb for a good, catchy title: Include both "Google" and
"Evil."

~~~
swannodette
At least take the time to read the post ;) It's about the importance of a
decentralized Wave ecosystem.

~~~
stcredzero
My point about the title still applies. I wish to raise awareness of linkbait
tactics. Perhaps then good articles won't have to resort to that.

------
uriel
It is _XML_ and _XMPP_ , to say that it is _evil_ would be redundant. A real
pity, because the idea is quite neat.

